# How much slsa in a bath bomb



## rubyfizz

Currently experimenting with adding slsa into my bath bombs. But ever since adding that into the recipe im struggling to get them to harden properly. They are relatively solid but have a dusty texture. They leave behind a ton of crumbs when handled. 

Here's what i'm using for my dry ingredients. Am I using too much slsa? I've seen a lot of recipes using more in the 1-2 tbs range. Or maybe just upping my clay?  

1 c baking soda
1/2 c citric acid
1/4 c slsa
1 tsp kaolin clay


----------



## Kittish

No experience, but with some searching around, I'm finding usage rates for SLSA of 3-10% by weight. So yea, I think you are using too much. I'd try a batch with one or two tablespoons, see how that does.

I found this thread that might have some useful information for you, too: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=62037


----------



## lsg

Here is my go-to recipe:

No Fail Foaming Bath Bombs

1 cup Citric Acid (7.4 ounces)
2 cups Sodium Bicarbonate (17.3 ounces) 
¼ cup of Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (1.6 ounces)
¼ cup Cream of Tartar (1.4 ounces)
½ cup melted Deodorized Cocoa Butter (3.2 ounces)
1 tsp essential or fragrance oil

Note: Ounce measurements are by weight.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I only use 2 tablespoons on mine.  Best way to achieve your goal is to make different one with different quantities and see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## rubyfizz

Hm. So I tried a batch with only 2 tb of slsa and they still turned out with the same weird dusty/crumbly texture. I was positive it was the slsa that was causing it, but now i'm not so sure. I'm not having any issues with cracking or breaking but i'm wondering now if the mixture is still too dry or that i'm not packing tightly enough. Would either of those cause the crumbs?


----------



## lsg

Your mixture needs to be the consistency of damp sand.  You don't mention if you are spraying your dry mixture with water, alcohol or witch Hazel.  I use melted cocoa butter because it holds the mixture together, doesn't cause foaming when you mix it in the dry ingredients and it makes a hard bath bomb.


----------



## SunRiseArts

yeah, the crumbly may have nothing to do with the slsa.  Also, are you letting them dry for the correct time?  BB need time.


----------



## rubyfizz

Yes, i've been using witch hazel for spritzing, but the cocoa butter is a great idea. I'll have to try that. It holds together when I squeeze it in my hand so I thought i've been achieving the correct "damp sand" texture, but maybe not. I've been letting them dry 24-48 hrs before considering them done. The layer of crumbs starts appearing just hours into the drying time though.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Not sure what others think, but I would not consider them done after at least a week, if not longer!


----------



## jcandleattic

SunRiseArts said:


> Not sure what others think, but I would not consider them done after at least a week, if not longer!



Depends on how dry your climate is. Where I am there is little to no humidity so my bath bombs are ready to be packaged after 36 hours. At that point they are completely dry and will not get any dryer with the addition of time.


----------



## rubyfizz

I'm in Colorado, so it's usually pretty dry. I'm not selling or anything at this point, just making for my own use, so when I say they're "done" that's really just me moving them from the counter where I have them drying and into my bath bomb stash in the bathroom. It's definitely longer before I get around to using them.


----------



## Dahila

For 5.5 cups of powder 2 tbsp of Slsa, otherwise it stops floating.  There is not need to put a lot of it


----------



## dblbubble

Drop it down to 1 tablespoon. My "sample/experiment" batch recipe that I use to try new recipes has a similar citric acid/baking soda ratio as yours and I only use 1 T.


----------



## Alison hollingsworth

Hello, reduce your slsa to 1/2 tbl. You can go up to 1tbl. If that doesn’t work well for you. If you want to go a bit farther with your recipe, cornstarch, arrowroot powder, polysorbate 80, and goats milk or buttermilk powder are wonderful additions. I would keep my oils in the “light oils” category. I will be happy to help you with formulating a recipe, if you would like


----------



## shunt2011

Alison hollingsworth said:


> Hello, reduce your slsa to 1/2 tbl. You can go up to 1tbl. If that doesn’t work well for you. If you want to go a bit farther with your recipe, cornstarch, arrowroot powder, polysorbate 80, and goats milk or buttermilk powder are wonderful additions. I would keep my oils in the “light oils” category. I will be happy to help you with formulating a recipe, if you would like



This post is over a year old. The OP hasn’t been here in some time.


----------



## Alison hollingsworth

Thank you. I apologize, I didn’t notice the date


----------



## maya

Alison hollingsworth said:


> Hello, reduce your slsa to 1/2 tbl. You can go up to 1tbl. If that doesn’t work well for you. If you want to go a bit farther with your recipe, cornstarch, arrowroot powder, polysorbate 80, and goats milk or buttermilk powder are wonderful additions. I would keep my oils in the “light oils” category. I will be happy to help you with formulating a recipe, if you would like



That is SO sweet of you to offer!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

lsg said:


> Here is my go-to recipe:
> 
> No Fail Foaming Bath Bombs
> 
> 1 cup Citric Acid (7.4 ounces)
> 2 cups Sodium Bicarbonate (17.3 ounces)
> ¼ cup of Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (1.6 ounces)
> ¼ cup Cream of Tartar (1.4 ounces)
> ½ cup melted Deodorized Cocoa Butter (3.2 ounces)
> 1 tsp essential or fragrance oil
> 
> Note: Ounce measurements are by weight.



Does the cocoa butter feel very oily in the bath water?


----------



## Alison hollingsworth

maya said:


> That is SO sweet of you to offer!


I had tons of help from others when I started. I believe in helping each other grow. If you want, post your recipe and I will do my best to give you a recipe that works for you and your climate. Do you live in a high humidity area. I live in Alabama and our humidity is usually always high


----------



## shunt2011

Please start a new thread. Thanks!


----------



## QueensCandlebtq

Do I need to use Epson Salt if I use SLSa? My logic was that the Ep. Salt was to harden the bomb and the SLSa is to create bubbles and condition. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

